# مفاجاة لكل أعضاء هندسة الاتصالات (كورس cdma2000)



## ًwimax (22 أبريل 2010)

أقدم لكم هذا الملف من شركة هواوي الذي يحوي شرح باوربوينت لنظام CDMA2000
أرجو عدم نشر هذا الموضوع خارج المنتدى لأني حصلت عليه بشكل سري
للتحميل 
اضعط على الرباط أدناه
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0T1TFY25​
أرجو أن يلقى استحسانكم وأنا في انتظار ردودكم ورأيكم في الموضوع
ودمتم​


----------



## العبادي_079 (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ً لأخوي WiMAX على الموضوع والملف الخاص ب CDMA وخاصة من شركة هواوي التي تعد من أكبر الشركات في مجال الاتصالات , والى الاخوة الكرام الذين قاموا بالمرور على الموضوع لغاية هذه اللحظة 42 مرور دون وضع أي كلمة شكر في حق الاخ WiMAX , أخواني الاعزاء لنصبح في المقدمة وليعم الخير والفائده على الجميع يجب علينا تقدير الاخوه الذين يبحثون ليحضرو لدينا هذه المعلومات ولو بكلمة شكر , وشكرا ً لجميع*


----------



## محمد مهدى بكير (22 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## S.Dwekat (22 أبريل 2010)

thanx very match ^^


----------



## 1مهندس1 (23 أبريل 2010)

*Thanks A lot Wimax it is really good slides. If u have time, we need slides about WiMax technology*


----------



## ًwimax (23 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لكم على تفاعلكم ، وبالنسبة للأخ الذي طلب مواضيع عن الواي ماكس سوف أنزل ملف يحوي الكثير عن تقنية الواي ماكس


----------



## nooralhaq (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير على المجهود الطيب


----------



## حيدر الغربان (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mnr.eng (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (27 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot alot alot


----------



## ahmednasr68 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ahmednasr68 (27 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء التفضل برفعه على سيرفر اخر وغير متعارف عليه لان السيرفر الحالي يمنع المتشاركين بنفس البروكسي والا آبي من تنزيله مع التقدير


----------



## ElMazagangy (28 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكر ليك يا Wimax
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## maanhal (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والتوفيق بحسب النية وفقك الله


----------



## za-za (4 مايو 2010)

g


----------



## أمير المشايخي (5 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين 

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــكور يا أخي على هذا الملف ونســـــأل الله العزيز التوفيق 
لكل المسلمين 


أخوك 
أمير المشايخي


----------



## 7amadto (5 مايو 2010)

thaaaaaaaanx :75:


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واصلح الله للك شانك واعزك بالاسلام


----------



## omar1979 (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قصة النهاية (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤاد محمدعلي (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا هذا المجهود اللي يدعم الملتقى يجب ان يثنى عليه
wimax 

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلموا


----------



## eng.maem (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا للاخ النشيط wimax


----------



## elkafafy (26 مايو 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## نايت رايدر (26 مايو 2010)

لك كل الشكر ,,, 
صراحة ,,, كورس ,, رائع ,,, انشا الله لح أقرأ فيه ,,, 
ونمي خبراتي ,,, قبل تخرجي ,,, إذا الله راد ,,, 
.
.
.
مع خالص شكري ,,, وامتناني ,,, 
.
.
.
تحيتي ,,,​


----------



## bamboutcha25 (9 يونيو 2010)

Merci


----------



## qqr45 (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخى العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shanquty (28 يونيو 2010)

يا إخوان الرجاء رفع الملف على موقع آخر لأنه مابيفتح معايا بسبب :10:
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## alexander18 (28 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ...


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## aboumeriem (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mhnds-asiacell (2 أغسطس 2010)

دمت متألقا اخي الكريم


----------



## الخرزومية (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي كلش هواية على الموضوع


----------



## hamada6600 (4 أغسطس 2010)

إيه والله يستحق الشكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ayman elfar elfar (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير اخي الحبيب


----------



## mustafamogh (27 أغسطس 2010)

وين المفاجئة


----------



## zalabia (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا اسفة يا جماعة بس بدي تساعدوني اني الاقي بحث عن wcdmaهدا مشروع تخرجي ومشكوريين


----------



## adoration (28 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير على المجهود الطيب

, وياريت علي موقع غير الميجا

انا بالسعودية وهذا الموقع مغلق

وشـــــكــــــــــراً
*


----------



## دنيا احمد ماهر (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جد جد على الكورس


----------



## ًwimax (31 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر كل من مر على المشاركة وعلى التفاعل الكبير وبالنسبة للاخوة اللذين يشكون من الرابط 
هذا رابط آخر لعيونهم 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2qgtag39st2y1o6


----------



## ZAIDErC (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على جهودك المباركة


----------



## ابراهيم السالمي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## mas89 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## eng.mo7amed ma7mou (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف 
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــر
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
هندسة


----------



## kiimoo (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا على هذا الكورس الرائع....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KKB (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م م ص ع ح (6 سبتمبر 2010)

:28:
it is very very good presentation

Thank you ^_^​


----------



## الربان المحسي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد العسافي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك
مشكور اخي


----------



## wbs2010 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## javaxxx (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم اخ واي ماكس

وياريت اذا عندكم كورسات اضافية لشركة هواوي تنزلوها لنا لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله


----------



## albarie (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وما قصرت,,,


----------



## albarie (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوريين وجزاكم الله خير,,,


----------



## eng-sawsan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## abo_omara79 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ًwimax قال:


> شكراً لكم على تفاعلكم ، وبالنسبة للأخ الذي طلب مواضيع عن الواي ماكس سوف أنزل ملف يحوي الكثير عن تقنية الواي ماكس


 thank u my friend u r very good boy


----------



## liping655 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هل هناك برنامج بديل عن قوقل ايرث بحيث تكون فيه خرائط عادية وليس ستلايت مثل جوجل ايرث ويمتاز بدقة في الاحداثيات والقياس والانحرافات


----------



## a_khan4 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجعل مثواك الجنة ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## seumo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لكوم جزيل الشكر الي المساعدة


----------



## boshra87 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## seumo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

لكوم جزيل الشكر على المساعده


----------



## محمود اتصلات (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر الف شكر


----------



## الاسلكي (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ورحمة الله على والديك
لكن ممكن احد يعمل فديو يشرح التقنية cdma وكل اجزاء المنظومة من MSC,VLR,HLR,BSC,BTS ولكم جزيل الشكر والثواب من الله العزيز الجليل


----------



## engamr2010a (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Thankssssssssssss


----------



## CROWN2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Thx from my heart wimax realy very good


----------



## atwj_1010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ما احجيلك 16 ميكا بس رحمه الله والديك


----------



## يوسف رجا (2 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank u very much


----------



## فروان 101 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزا الله من عمل شي لاخوانه والعلم يعم الجميع؟


----------



## ahmedhmdy (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررر[/quote][/quote]


----------



## حمادة محمد الزغبي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## amgda (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ولكن كل ما اجى احمل باستخدام internet download maneger تظهر لى رساله ولا يحمل اى شى


----------



## بشار الحمداني (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين ياعرب...اتمنى ان نكون دائما نتحلى بهذه الاخلاق...لمواكبة التقدم ونساعد في نهضة مجتماعتنا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدى..شكرا اخي واي ماكس


----------



## softwaren (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ياريت لو نزلت الشرح صوت عربى للواى ماكس او اى تقنيه خاصه بالاتصالات


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## searcher_2010 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً


----------



## yasserfarid (1 يناير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## عذراء القمر (18 يناير 2011)

ميرسيييي كتيير يسلمو علموضوع الشيق


----------



## max1123 (19 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## omar_power (27 فبراير 2011)

thank u


----------



## modyz5 (15 مارس 2011)

شكرررررا وربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sami samer (18 مارس 2011)

الف مليون شكر 
خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## thesas (18 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_youssef_2010 (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا متشو جدا لكورس cdma 
ولكن هناك مشكله انا الان مقيم في السعودية وموقع megaupload محجوب هنا 
وبالتالي مش قادر انزل الكورس 
حضرتك هتقدر ترفع الكورس على موقع اخر
وجزالك الله خير


----------



## teena (20 مارس 2011)

_thanks to much_


----------



## saadw (20 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_marwa007 (22 مارس 2011)

thx alot


----------



## هندسة كوم (23 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذه الدورة 

سؤالي هل تعتبر مهمة في هذا المجال في الوقت الحاضر


----------



## hamdy880 (23 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد ناجى شافعى (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا للك وسرك كبير


----------



## DRUMS-LOVER (27 مارس 2011)

Amaaazing . thanks aloooot


----------



## aldawdi (27 مارس 2011)

_Thanks_


----------



## sami46 (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العبسي (19 يونيو 2011)

باللنسبة لموضوع cdma2000 كيف نقدر نوصل للمحتوى وضح لنا الله يخليك


----------



## mohemadalij (28 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك العلم النافع


----------



## eng A.R.A (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيا واي ماكس مواضيع بجد متميزة للامام يا رب دايما 
​


----------



## teena (10 يوليو 2011)

_Thanks_


----------



## rmmah (10 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ممكن مساعدة اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ham70 (11 يوليو 2011)

merci:20::20:


----------



## hamoo38 (11 يوليو 2011)

مجهود اكتر من رائع
جارى التحميل


----------



## mohammed652 (18 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed2samir (21 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكن لو سمحت لو في عندك شرح فيديو عن cdma اوعن gsm ياريت ترفعه ومتشكر جدا ليك

_* جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## Eng'r.Firas (25 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لك ...
بس ياريت لو يوجد رابط آخر للتحميل..


----------



## عمرو درهم (15 أغسطس 2011)

_*مشكور *_
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ساحر_2010 (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله نستفاد من الكتاب


----------



## طارق تك (2 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## عبدالمجيد عكره (10 سبتمبر 2011)

أسأل الله ان يبارك لك هذا العمل القيم وأن يحعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسراء88 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صادق ناصر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## an_isma43 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ايها المبدع جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله


----------



## منتصرحميدان (15 نوفمبر 2011)

دمت دوما لنفع الامة العربية


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو-وليد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## طالب الهندسة (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزالك الله خير عني و عن كل انسان يستفيد


----------



## sike10 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## الراتب (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ادام الله عزكم و اعز بكم الاسلام


----------



## SaadEddin_90 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدعبدلله (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور​


----------



## ahmed2samir (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي ولكن بعد اذنك لو ممكن ترفع الملف تاني بس علي رابط تاني غير لان الموقع تم اغلاقه وشكرا
mega upload


----------



## ALSAMSAMI (24 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير*​


----------



## ahmed2samir (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا أخي وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن بعد اذنك لو ممكن ترفع الملف تاني او تغير الرابط لان "megaupload" خلاص مبقاش شغال شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــرا


----------



## norel (25 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed2samir (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا بس ياريت لو ممكن ترفع الملف علي موقع تاني لأن الموقع ده اتقفل


----------



## BED (2 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي حاولت ان افتح الرابط ولم يفتحمعي ارجو المساعده لاني لريد هدا الموضوع ضروري


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## MOHAMED-AHMED (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## musab2013 (28 أبريل 2013)

يا إخوان الرجاء رفع الملف على موقع آخركرا
وش


----------



## amerdeutschland (29 أبريل 2013)

link mesh sha3'al


----------



## abomalike1 (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## musab2013 (8 يونيو 2013)

الملف غير موجود نرجو المساعده


----------



## queen nona (11 أغسطس 2013)

لو سمحت ممكن ترفعه علي رايط تاني لان اللرايط اللي موجود مش شغال


----------



## ماجد كشوب (28 أغسطس 2013)

*رهيب*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد كشوب (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*كشوب*

مشكوووووووووووور..


----------



## سلطان الكون (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لم يعمل


----------



## Eng-Mohammad Qudah (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس


----------



## ENG.AKAS (9 ديسمبر 2013)

ما عم بفتح الرابط


----------



## maria22 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

